# Vitamin D has helped me a lot



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all. I had been taking turmeric and chamomile a few weeks and they mildly helped my IBS problems.I read about high doses of vitamin D being prescribed to other people with IBS and having them help. I'm currently takin 10,000ius a day and seeing significant improvements. Has anyone else had good results with it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just be careful as that amoutn is WAAAY above recommended levels.I would speak to your Dr or another health professional about the amount before taking that much. I am glad it is helping.. but you may be hurting yourself by taking too much.Toxicity doesn't look like much fun:http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2010/11/30/can-too-much-vitamin-d-be-hazardous-to-your-health/


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Jakora said:


> Hi all. I had been taking turmeric and chamomile a few weeks and they mildly helped my IBS problems.I read about high doses of vitamin D being prescribed to other people with IBS and having them help. I'm currently takin 10,000ius a day and seeing significant improvements. Has anyone else had good results with it?


YES! VITAMIN D is VERY IMPORTANT in the treatment of IBS, celiac, IBD, etc... But, you MUST also take the proper amounts of B6, B12, E, B9, and C.And by "proper amounts" I do not mean the FDA's recommended daily intake. B12 should be at least 500 mcg., and B6 100 mg.About 2 months after I started taking the right amounts of these vitamins, my IBS-D vanished. That was more than a year ago.My current D3 dosage is 800 IU (400 in the morning and 400 in the evening).


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

so,Ivan, what do you consider "correct" doses of C, B6, B12, B9, etc? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Trudyg said:


> so,Ivan, what do you consider "correct" doses of C, B6, B12, B9, etc? Just curious.


Didn't you read what I wrote?I did leave some values out. So let me clarify my "recommendation". And notice that I say "my recommendations" (based on the values that CURED my IBS/IBD). Your body might require different values, depending on you diet, your age, your physical condition, and your genes. When I was younger (more than 30 years ago) I didn't take any vitamins, other than what was in the food I ate. But, my dietary requirements have changed.*Vitamin Amount % Daily Value*- * C 500 mg 833 %* (but can be 250 mg if you drink OJ or lemonade, or grape fruit juice everyday)- B9 400 mcg 100 %- * B6 100 mg 5000 %*- * B12 500 mcg 8330 %*- E 400 IU 1333 %All other vitamins, the "normal/recommended" 100% Daily Value it's OK.I am NOT a nutritional expert, nor a medical expert. However, there is sufficient research data on the Internet to imply that the recommended values for D, C, E, B6, and B12 are too low. If you don't believe me, look it up. Do your homework.I hope your "curiosity" is satisfied


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry that my 'curiosity' created such a snarky response. I am skeptical of folks who cure their ibs yet troll the boards w/ answers for the rest of us. When you said that you take 800 iu of Vit D daily, of 2 types, that peaked my interest. I'm not in any way nutritionally learned or medically trained. And I haven't had the good fortune to 'cure' my ibs. I, too, do a good bit of research, as do most of us on these boards. That's why we're here; not for unkind rudeness. Have a good day.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah after reading this I'm going to lower it to 4,000 ius. No need to poison myself. lol.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

If you are taking such high doses of Vit D you might want to monitor your levels through a blood test every so often. Definitely talk to your doctor about it as too much Vit D can be toxic and builds up in your tissue.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

heres a link with vitamin D info.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/12/11/vitamin-d-update-carole-baggerly-and-dr-cannell.aspxdoseages vary alot from person to person. some people need 50,000 IU a day for awhile. while others 3000-4000 IU while others if there out in the sun all the time and don't wear sun screen cause sun screen blocks 95-99% of vitamin D then they may not need any extra vitamin D.people who are sick, cancer or colds or flu can be takeing 32,000 - 50,000 IU per day i think. just need to read up on it. and vitamin D blood level tests are very helpful in figureing out the amount you need.sick people will want to keep there levels at 80-90 ng/ml. also becareful of what kind of vitamin D test you get. some tests are useless and don't work at all.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Jakora said:


> Hi all. I had been taking turmeric and chamomile a few weeks and they mildly helped my IBS problems.I read about high doses of vitamin D being prescribed to other people with IBS and having them help. I'm currently takin 10,000ius a day and seeing significant improvements. Has anyone else had good results with it?


I am a nurse who works with the elderly in a residential facility and I give vitamin d to our residents. Vitamin D at 10,000IU we give once per week. that dose of Vitamin D is a longer acting one. double check with your pharmacist about what you are taking. I think you are taking way too much. Oh and vitamin D should be taken with your fattiest meal of the day as it needs fat to absorb properly.


----------

